# SKS NRW Cup



## sunny1766 (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen.
Hat jemand Bilder von den Rennen gemacht? 
Mich interessieren Bilder vom Senioren II Rennen.
Ruhig alles reinstellen.
Gruß
Sunny


----------



## Peter88 (2. Mai 2010)

Wenn wir Glück haben werden im Fotostream von Thomas Sommer die Tage wieder tolle Bilder erscheinen  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2010)

dann bin ich mal gespannt.

hoffe du bist heute ins ziel gekommen!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (4. Mai 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Wenn wir Glück haben werden im Fotostream von Thomas Sommer die Tage wieder tolle Bilder erscheinen
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]




Ihr habt Glück ;-)

...aber nicht die Sen II, hab noch keine Helmkamera.







Sonst keine Fotos?  Hab noch mehrere Fotografen gesehen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Mai 2010)

Oelde war eine klasse Veranstaltung!! Ein gute schöne Strecke. Danke

gruß Bonne

P.S. Wer die Lücke bis Grafschaft überbrücken möchte sollte in Betzdorf starten. Dort ist der Auftakt zum Rheinland-MTB-Cup (www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de)


----------



## stefanp (27. Juni 2010)

ein paar Bilder von heute aus Haltern:


http://picasaweb.google.com/cyclocrosser123/20100627SKSCupHalternFunklasse#

... leider nur Handybilder.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (29. Juni 2010)

Wie immer:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
bzw:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/


----------



## stefanp (29. Juni 2010)

Video aus Haltern:

http://media.wmtv-online.de/Video/detail:292


----------



## r19andre (9. November 2010)

vorläufige Termine 2011 stehen soweit

leider wieder ein Rennen weniger, aber in Fun Bereich endlich längere Fahrzeit.

vorläufige Terminplanung 2011
SKS-NRW-Cup 2011 / Schüler-Cup 2011

Nach der ersten Orga-Sitzung für die neue Saison stehen nun die vorläufigen Termine für den SKS-NRW-Cup 2011 fest.

    * 22.05.2011: Oelde
    * 19.06.2011: Haltern
    * 17.07.2011: Wetter
    * 11.09.2011: Remscheid
    * 18.09.2011: Grafschaft

Für den Schüler-Cup gelten zusätzlich folgende Termine:

    * 14.05.2011: Saalhausen (im Rahmen der MTB-Bundesliga)
    * 25.06.2011: Saalhausen (im Rahmen des Sportfestes)
    * 28.08.2011: Hagen

Neuerungen für die Saison 2011

    * verbesserte Genauigkeit der Ergebnisses durch Einsatz von Transpondertechnik
    * Vereinswertung in den Schülerklassen U11-U15
    * Sonderwertung der ersten drei Fun-Fahrer der U15-Klasse
    * verlängerte Rennzeiten in den Fun-Klassen
    * neue Einteilung der Senioren-Klassen in Senioren 1 und 2 (Lizenz-Fahrer) bzw. Senioren 1, 2 und 3 (Fun-Fahrer)
    * Einführung einer Gesamtwertung in den Klassen Kids und Bambini

Die aktualisierte Generalausschreibung wird noch veröffentlicht.
Die Freischaltung der Anmeldung erfolgt im Januar 2011.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## stefanp (9. November 2010)

r19andre schrieb:


> vorläufige Termine 2011 stehen soweit
> 
> leider wieder ein Rennen weniger, aber in Fun Bereich endlich längere Fahrzeit.



Wie lange denn?


----------



## r19andre (9. November 2010)

Hi,
keine Ahnung.
Kann mir nur vorstellen eine Runde mehr oder kein Unterschied zwischen Lizenz/Funklassen.

mal sehen wann die Genralausschreibung 2011 kommt. dann wissen wir es alle

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ebay (10. November 2010)

Was ist denn mit Solingen? Solingen wird doch wohl dabei sein, oder nicht?


----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2010)

da ist wahrscheinlich das rennen was es nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## racingforlife (11. November 2010)

Hagen fehlt 2011 auch, dafür gibt´s wieder ein Rennen in Wetter.


----------



## Delgado (11. November 2010)

In Solingen und Hagen gar keine Rennen oder nur nicht im Cup?

Apoptygma, was ist mit Hagen?


----------



## Peter88 (11. November 2010)

na zumindest das 3 stunden rennen soll ja in hagen statt finden.

bin das nrw cup rennen in hagen und insbesondere die geile strecke in sollingen immer gerne gefahren


----------



## JDN (12. November 2010)

Moin zusammen,
um die Spekulationen zu beenden, hier einige Details zu  Solingen und Hagen. In Solingen ist ein Teil der Strecke als Radweg ausgebaut worden. Das Team um Andreas Jacob möchte in 2011 aussetzen, um an einer neuen/veränderten Strecke zu basteln.
In Hagen geht es eher darum, dass der Hauptsponsor nicht mehr dabei ist und der Etat für ein Cup-Rennen somit nicht steht. Deshalb in 2011 nur das 2/3 Stunden Rennen. In 2012 wollen beide wieder dabei sein. Soviel zur momentanen Situation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (12. November 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Lateralus (12. November 2010)

Ist der Ruhrbike-Marathon 2011 fix?


----------



## Renn Maus (15. November 2010)

Hi,

könnt ihr mir Infos zu der zukünftigen Renndauer in der Herren-Fun Klasse geben?
Das würde mich sehr interessieren.

Vielen Dank.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## apoptygma (15. November 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> In Solingen und Hagen gar keine Rennen oder nur nicht im Cup?
> 
> Apoptygma, was ist mit Hagen?



Hagen wird, nach meinen Informationen (und die sind relativ sicher), nicht stattfinden. Lediglich das 2+3 Stundenrennen im Rahmen der Marathon-Trophy. 

Wetter wird in 2011 ebefalls als 2+3 Std Rennen stattfinden, also als Rundkurs. Der alte Ruhrbike in der bekannten Form findet nicht statt.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. November 2010)

wetter als rundkurs ist sicher auch ganz nett!

du den wald und zwischen den büschen durch war dieses jahr echt geil.

der marathon ist bei den top 3 dieses jahr. (sundern/hagen, p-weg, ruhrbike)


----------



## apoptygma (15. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wetter als rundkurs ist sicher auch ganz nett!
> 
> du den wald und zwischen den büschen durch war dieses jahr echt geil.
> 
> der marathon ist bei den top 3 dieses jahr. (sundern/hagen, p-weg, ruhrbike)




Ja, ich bin auch mal gespannt, was sich "der Kleini" einfallen lässt für diesen Kurs. Da er nen Sadist ist, schwant mir schlimmes....schauen wir mal  Ich schätze mal, das es viel mit der CC Strecke zu tun haben wird, die letztes Jahr ja quasi ausfiel.


----------



## Renn Maus (10. Januar 2011)

Wie wird die in 2011 von Maxim gesponsorte Sprintwertung aussehen?

Vielen Dank.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Peter88 (10. Januar 2011)

da der herr Berg ja nun scheinbar auch daran mit beteiligt ist, denke ich das die sprintwertung wie damals beim rlp cup ( hieÃ damals berg bike cup oder so) ausgetragen wird. d.h. :

Deine Geschwindigkeit an einer Stelle der Strecke wird mittels Lichtschranke ermittel (in jeder runde von jeden fahrer). Wer dabei die grÃ¶Ãte gesch. erzielt hat gewonnen.

Fand es damals recht  amÃ¼sant und konnte sogar 3 oder4 mal ein kickbord abstauben obwohl ich nicht zu den schnelleren in meiner kalsse gehÃ¶rte/gehÃ¶re ï


----------



## Thomas Sommer (23. Mai 2011)

Fotos von Oelde wie immer hier oder hier
...und wie immer dauert es ein paar Tage ;-)







...und auch hier beim Alex .

.


----------



## C.K. (24. Mai 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klTS3iWzq2I"]YouTube        - âª1. Lauf-SKS-NRW-Cup 2011   Beckumâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (28. Mai 2011)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Fotos von Oelde wie immer
> ..
> 
> .


Super Bilder!!!
Beim Rennen um 9 Uhr warst du wohl leider noch nicht vor Ort oder kommen noch welche?


----------



## Thomas Sommer (29. Mai 2011)

Danke!
Nein es kommen keine mehr.


----------



## Lateralus (29. Mai 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich beim 2/3h-Rennen in Wetter - gibts da auch ne Techzone zum Anreichen von Wasserflaschen oder gibts ne Verpflegung?


----------



## r19andre (29. Mai 2011)

Hi,
bei 2/3 Std. Rennen hast du wie beim MA auch eine Verpflegungsstelle dabei.

Bin in Wetter auch beide Tage vor Ort. Haltern kann ich leider net...

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Thomas Sommer (22. Juni 2011)

Bilder aus Haltern sind online:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/







...und es ist fraglich, ob es aus Wetter welche geben wird :-(


----------



## kusebimski (22. Juni 2011)

Hi Thomas,

gute Besserung ! Was ist denn passiert ?

CU in the dirt
Hansjörg


----------



## Thomas Sommer (23. Juni 2011)

Danke!
Ich bin über den Lenker geflogen, auf dem Holperstück nach der Stufe.
...ich weiß gar nicht so recht wieso - grades Stück, ohne Bremsen. 
Auf jeden Fall ist ein kleiner Handwurzelknochen gebrochen. Gar nicht so schlimm aber 
Biken fällt wohl aus erstmal aus...


----------



## hefra (23. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung!

Auf dem Stück mit den teilweise recht tiefen Sandlöchern? Da liegen jedes Jahr einige Fahrer... ist halt schnell und unter dem Sand sind Wurzeln, einmal kurz nicht aufgepasst und schon geht es ab. Vorallem das Anbremsen für die Kurve ist tückisch.

P.S. Danke für den Top Bilderservice!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (23. Juni 2011)

Ja, auf dem Stück. Aber weit vor der Kurve. 
...das problematische Loch vor der Kurve war mir klar, das hab ich rechts umfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (20. Juli 2011)

...neue Fotos aus Wetter - diesmal auch mit Hobby-Senioren!!!

Bilder vom 9:45 Start sind schon online, 11:30 und 13:40 folgen noch.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Thomas Sommer (20. September 2011)

*Fotos Grafschaft*

Ein erster Überblick vom Finale ist online. Für den Rest lass ich mir
etwas mehr Zeit:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/


----------



## Renn Maus (21. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ihr in meinem Blog nach unten scrollt, findet ihr auf der linken Seite immer die Rennfotos.
Eben habe ich die Fotos aus Remscheid hochgeladen.
Die Fotos aus Grafschaft folgen kurze Zeit später.

Viel Spaß beim gucken:

http://velo-w.blogspot.com/


----------



## Thomas Sommer (24. September 2011)

Sonst keine Fotos?
...vielleicht von den Hobbysenioren - besonders von der Siegerehrung 

Ich bin mit 9:45 und 11:30 durch, es folgen noch U11/13/15


----------



## Renn Maus (24. September 2011)

Ich hab leider kein Foto von deiner Siegerehrung (Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!)
Wir mussten aufbrechen, da es schon recht spät war....


----------



## Renn Maus (27. November 2011)

Hi,

habt ihr schon irgendwelche Infos hinsichtlich der Renndauer in den Hobbyklassen?
Ich habe gehört, dass diese bei CC nur noch max. 30min betragen dürfen, was ich katastrophal fände.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maschinewski (27. November 2011)

Wieso ziehst du nicht eine Lizenz?? Dann darfst/musst du länger fahren  Ich finde diese Hobby rennen eher gut für leute die mal eine saison rennluft schnuppern wollen.aber im nrw cup ist die hobby klasse schon professionell ausgestattet und fände es gut, wenn die renndauer wieder auf 30min verkürzt wird.

Grüße und guten Tritt


----------



## Renn Maus (27. November 2011)

Das hat schlicht und ergreifend einen Grund:
Meine Leistungen in den vergangen zwei Saisons.
Ich habe mich vom hinteren Feld in 2010 ins Mittelfeld in 2011 vorgearbeitet und hoffe natürlich auf eine Leistungssteigerung in 2012.
Wenn ich jetzt eine Lizenz ziehe, dann lande ich in 2012 wieder ganz hinten, was nicht der Lohn meiner Mühen sein sollte.
Für 2013 wäre dann eine Lizenz durchaus eine Option, wenn die Entwicklung weiter positiv verläuft.


----------



## r19andre (30. November 2011)

Moin,
hat denn jetzt schon einer genaue Info´s was die Renndauer betrifft.
Die haben doch erst von 2010 auf 2011 die Renndauer erhöht um ca. 20min.
Jetzt wieder eine halbe Std. zurück???

Wenn es so kommt werde ich wohl eine Lizenz lösen.
Für eine halbe Std. fahre ich nicht durch ganz NRW.

Andre


----------



## Domme02 (30. November 2011)

renndauren von 30min wären echt witzlos -.-      Ist aber bisher nur ein Gerücht,oder? also vorsicht geboten


----------



## JDN (1. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt in den nächsten Tagen aktuelle Informationen zum NRW-Cup 2012.
Bis dahin viel Spaß in der Gerüchteküche.


----------



## JDN (6. Dezember 2011)

Neues zum MTB-NRW-Cup 2012 findet ihr auf http://www.facebook.com/pages/MTB-NRW-Cup-BERG-Junior-Cup/192095624202121


----------



## Domme02 (6. Dezember 2011)

-.-   Ich will XC Rennen fahren und keine Kurz-Marathons


----------



## gunka (6. Dezember 2011)

hab ne idee Domme. Lizenz lösen.kannste jede menge xc rennen fahren! und nicht immer in der hobbyklasse rumkrauchen.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Dezember 2011)

111 Minuten "XC-Rennen" - Na klasse.
Dann werde ich wohl für die nächste Saison doch eine Lizenz lösen und dann U23 fahren obwohl ich dann gar keine Chance habe in die vorderen Ränge zu fahren.
Eigentlich wollte ich in meinem 2. Jahr Mountainbike noch nicht Lizenz fahren. 
Aber so könnte ich mir Hobby-CC sparen und gleich nurnoch Marathons fahren.



> *2. Die Wettbewerbe der FUN-Klassen sollen als 111-Minuten-Rennen durchgeführt werden.
> 4. Je nach örtlicher Gegebenheit, wird die XCO-Runde verlängert und entschärft werden.*


----------



## general-easy (7. Dezember 2011)

SKS-NRW-CUP" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SKS-NRW-CUP schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Die Wettbewerbe der FUN-Klassen sollen als 111-Minuten-Rennen durchgeführt werden.
> 4. Je nach örtlicher Gegebenheit, wird die XCO-Runde verlängert und entschärft werden.



Wie Schlecht!

Warum nimmt man genau das raus was bis jetzt immer den Spaß gebracht hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (7. Dezember 2011)

gunka schrieb:


> hab ne idee Domme. Lizenz lösen.kannste jede menge xc rennen fahren! und nicht immer in der hobbyklasse rumkrauchen.



Wenn das so einfach wär... Hab noch ziemliche Bedenken bezüglich meiner Leistung. Hab kb da übelst zersägt zu werden. Zumindest Mittelfeld will ich schon rumfahren.
Mal sehen

(Ps: geht für mich um U23)


----------



## Peter88 (7. Dezember 2011)

Fährt die Liz. klasse nicht auch 90min?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Dezember 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Wenn das so einfach wär... Hab noch ziemliche Bedenken bezüglich meiner Leistung. Hab kb da übelst zersägt zu werden. Zumindest Mittelfeld will ich schon rumfahren.
> Mal sehen




Genau das denke ich  mir auch, in der Hobby-Klasse konnte ich meist im vorderen Mittelfeld mitfahren und so hat es echt Spaß gemacht.

Wenn ich mir aber im Vergleich dazu die U23 Rundenzeiten anschaue, ist das echt düster 

Aber ich will ja auch CC fahren und keinen etwas anspruchsvolleren Kurzmara.


----------



## Peter88 (7. Dezember 2011)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Genau das denke ich  mir auch, in der Hobby-Klasse konnte ich meist im vorderen Mittelfeld mitfahren und so hat es echt Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Wenn ich mir aber im Vergleich dazu die U23 Rundenzeiten anschaue, ist das echt düster
> 
> Aber ich will ja auch CC fahren und keinen etwas anspruchsvolleren Kurzmara.



es werde vermutlich doch mehrere hobyfahrer 2012 in die liz. klasse einsteigen. deshalb sinkt die durchschnittlichen rundenzeit und das mittelfeld kommt euch quasi entgegen 

es ist aber ganz normal wenn man im ersten liz. jahr kein rennen das die klasse eines nrw cups hat zu ende fährt, ohne überrundet zu werden! das ging den leuten die heute vorne fahren sicher auch nicht anders..


----------



## hefra (7. Dezember 2011)

Das geht mir heute immer noch so! Sobald Sebastian, Fabian, Markus usw. Gas geben sind nur eine handvoll Fahrer in einer Runde.

Crimson, wenn du auch Lizenz fährst sind wird eins der größten Teams im U23/Elite Rennen


----------



## Wave (7. Dezember 2011)

hendrik, hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## hefra (7. Dezember 2011)

Jan, Christopher und Ich fahren auf jedenfall, wenn Marcel eine Lizenz zieht sind wir 4. Julian sprach auch davon wieder CC zu fahren, wären wir bei 5. Vielleicht bekommst du ja auch wieder Lust aufs Gelände...


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2011)

ich finds gut!

so werde ich wohl auch mal beim nrw cup starten.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Dezember 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Das geht mir heute immer noch so! Sobald Sebastian, Fabian, Markus usw. Gas geben sind nur eine handvoll Fahrer in einer Runde.
> 
> Crimson, wenn du auch Lizenz fährst sind wird eins der größten Teams im U23/Elite Rennen



Ich muss wohl mal mit Dirk telefonieren oder wer kümmert sich drum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (7. Dezember 2011)

hmm,
mal abwarten was noch so kommt, noch keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll.
fahre eh schon Sen 1, da kann es dann auch eine Lizenz werden...


----------



## gunka (8. Dezember 2011)

mensch leute, erst sind alle jahrelang am jammern, weil 30min zu kurz ist. Mehr darf man ja wohl nicht fahren in der Hobbyklasse, wenn es ein genehmigtes Rennen ist. Jezt geben euch die Veranstalter die Möglichkeit lange zu fahren und es wird wieder gejault noch lauter als sonst. was wollt ihr denn? vielleicht maoam? ich finde es gut


----------



## M::::: (8. Dezember 2011)

Die 111min. find ich gar nicht so schlecht,aber was soll immer der Mist mit der entschärften Strecke ? 
Rennnen die ~111 min. dauern und kaum technischen Anspruch haben gibt s zur Genüge und die heißen Funmarathon.


----------



## r19andre (8. Dezember 2011)

M::::: schrieb:


> Die 111min. find ich gar nicht so schlecht,aber was soll immer der Mist mit der entschärften Strecke ?
> Rennnen die ~111 min. dauern und kaum technischen Anspruch haben gibt s zur Genüge und die heißen Funmarathon.



zustimmtun


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Dezember 2011)

Teils entschärfte Strecke mit verkürzter Rennzeit (60 statt 90min) fand ich für die Hobbyklasse optimal, gerade im Vergleich zur Lizenz.

Dagegen waren die 45 Minuten in der Hobbyklasse im Hessencup schon etwas zu kurz. Warum haben sie es nicht einfach gelassen wie es war?
Für mich war das gut so, ich wäre gern noch ein Jahr Hobby  gefahren und hätte dann eine Lizenz gezogen.


----------



## Peter88 (8. Dezember 2011)

M::::: schrieb:


> ..,aber was soll immer der Mist mit der entschärften Strecke ? ..
> QUOTE]
> 
> Funklasse = Einsteiger und Gelegenheitsbiker, da ist eine einfache runde angebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (8. Dezember 2011)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Teils entschärfte Strecke mit verkürzter Rennzeit (60 statt 90min) fand ich für die Hobbyklasse optimal, gerade im Vergleich zur Lizenz.
> 
> Dagegen waren die 45 Minuten in der Hobbyklasse im Hessencup schon etwas zu kurz. Warum haben sie es nicht einfach gelassen wie es war?
> Für mich war das gut so, ich wäre gern noch ein Jahr Hobby  gefahren und hätte dann eine Lizenz gezogen.


jup genauso sehe ich es auch.

Letztes Jahr war doch top! Und ich bezweifle ob direkt mehr Starter kommen werden wenn die Renndauern verlängert werden. Nun stehen die Serien in krasser Konkurrenz zu den Marathons und deren Fun-Distanzen. Im Event-Charakter können die Serien hier nicht gewinnen. Und wenn die Strecken entschärft werden, fehlt auch der fahrtechnische PlusPunkt für die XC Serien.


----------



## M::::: (8. Dezember 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Funklasse = Einsteiger und Gelegenheitsbiker, da ist eine einfache runde angebracht.



Meiner Einschätzung nach findet man bei CC Rennen kaum noch Gelegenheitsbiker.Die sind alle auf den MA s unterwegs.
Wenn ich die Wahl hab zwischen nem technisch anspruchslosen 111 min CC Rennen und einen anspruchslosen MA Rennen,nehm ich eher den MA; da ändert sich wenigstens die Strecke.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Dezember 2011)

ich denke dass sich eine cc strecke technisch schon sehr von einer marathon strecke unterscheidet.
selbst wenn die strecke in der fun klasse noch entschärft wird, ist sie sicher noch anspruchsvoller als die waldautobahn.

was mich an so einem rennen reizt ist, dass man sich runde für runde noch verbessern kann und seine konkurrenten jagen kann. das überholen ist quasi nie vorbei.

beim marathon bin ich teilweise, wenn es schlecht läuft, sehr lange irgendwo alleine im mittelfeld unterwegs. macht jetzt unbedingt auch nicht so viel spaß.


----------



## Peter88 (8. Dezember 2011)

wir drehen uns hier im kreis


----------



## M::::: (8. Dezember 2011)

So ist s wohl.
Lassen wir uns überraschen;vielleicht finden wir s ja Ende 2012 ganz toll.


----------



## general-easy (20. Dezember 2011)

Der Rothaus-Poison-Cup 2012 wird doch für Hobbyfahrer auch eine 66 min. Rennen anbieten. warum schafft das der Nrw-Cup nicht?


----------



## Domme02 (20. Dezember 2011)

würde mir auch deutlich besser gefallen! 

Ich denke ich werde so gezwungen sein, eher ein paar kilometer weiter zu fahren. Der hessencup hat noch die normalen Renndauern.


----------



## Domme02 (14. Mai 2012)

Das erste Rennen 2012 ist Geschichte. Feine Strecke wars!!

gibts irgendwo Bilder?


----------



## Thomas Sommer (14. Mai 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9504615&postcount=27


----------



## xc-mtb (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

schöne Bilder. Hat auch jemand Bilder vom Hobbyrennen?

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (15. Mai 2012)

ich suche bzw warte auch  -)
mfg


----------



## Thomas Sommer (18. Mai 2012)

Ich auch.....


----------



## Renn Maus (19. Mai 2012)

Hi,
ich habe noch Fotos vom Lizenz-Rennen auf meinem Blog:
http://velo-w.blogspot.de/


----------



## xc-mtb (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

schöne Bilder habt Ihr da schon. Mich wundert, dass vom Hobbyrennen nichts auftaucht, da wurden ne menge Fotos geschossen. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tip. Das Rennen war auf jeden Fall super. Mir gefällt das Format.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Renn Maus (21. Mai 2012)

Der ausrichdende Verein Velo-Solingen.de hat nun auch Bilder online gestellt.

http://solinger-rennen.de/bilder2012/index.html

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Thomas Sommer (3. Juli 2012)

Grafschaft
Erste Bilder online: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/







...für den Rest lasse ich mir etwas Zeit.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juli 2012)

Wiedermal top bilder! hast du bilder von meinem sturz?


----------



## Domme02 (3. Juli 2012)

Auf unserer Teamhomepage www.mtbvd-racing.de findet ihr auch noch 85 Bilder der Rennen der U23- / Elite- und U19-Klassen.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (4. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wiedermal top bilder! hast du bilder von meinem sturz?



Nein  - ich war oben im Wald. War's schlimm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2012)

Kurz ausgeknockt und eine distale Radiusfraktur (Speiche am Handgelenk gebrochen). Bin noch zu Ende gefahren und liege erstmal flach.


----------



## Domme02 (2. September 2012)

Hat jemand Infos zum Rennen in Remscheid. War letztes Jahr da und bin als Hobbyfahrer gefahren. 
Ich muss jawohl dieses Jahr nicht 88min die Strecke vom letzten Jahr fahren oder? Das würde echt öde werden. Die ist so kurz..


----------



## Crimson_ (2. September 2012)

Soweit ich weiß schon, meinte zumindest ein anderer Lizenzler im Verein.


----------



## Renn Maus (3. September 2012)

Letztes Jahr ist die Strecke im Hobbyrennen aufgrund des schlechten Wetters doch verkürzt worden.
Das sollte dieses Jahr dann ja nicht passieren.....
Und demnach dann auch die Strecke länger sein


----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2012)

Ich dachte sie hätten nur die Holzrampe rausgenommen und uns eine Runde weniger fahren lassen letztes Jahr?


----------



## JDN (3. September 2012)

Die Senioren Fun-Fahrer haben im letzten Jahr auf Grund des schlechten Wetters SELBST entschieden, wie die Runde aussehen sollte. Mit der Entscheidung waren auch alle zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (7. September 2012)

Wie ist denn die Strecke in Remscheid so ?
Vergleichbar ungefähr mit Solingen ?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. September 2012)

Wenn sie die Strecke nicht geändert haben, VIEL einfacher!


----------



## Domme02 (7. September 2012)

Das einzig "anspruchsvolle" ist der Sprung. Der ist schon ganz lustig 

Aber auch etwas flacher als der Drop in Solingen.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. September 2012)

drop it like its hot


----------



## Thomas Sommer (11. September 2012)

Tatsächlich, ziemlich anspruchslos die  Fun-Strecke. Schade!

Die ersten Bilde sind online - ich arbeite am Rest...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## M::::: (11. September 2012)

Sooo schlimm langweilig fand ich die Strecke jetzt nicht. Da war Grafschaft vom fahrtechnischen Anspruch her doch viel öder .

Ich bin morgens aus Unwissen die Lizenzstrecke abgefahren, da war überhaupt nichts dabei, was man einem Hobbyfahrer nicht zumuten könnte. Auch nicht im Vergleich zur Hobbstrecke.
Dafür war noch eine sehr schöne Abfahrt drin.
Warum die Strecke nicht einfach für alle gleich lassen ? 
Ist das wieder so nen BDR Ding ?


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2012)

dann vergleich mal die lizenz- und hobbystrecke in solingen.
selbst die hobbystrecke war für viele fahrer schon fordernd genug.

von schnellen hobbyleuten habe ich gehört, dass die lizenzstrecke sehr anspruchsvoll gewesen sei.


kann jemand was zum finale in haltern sagen?
wollte dort an den start gehen und freue mich auf eine ähnlich schöne strecke wie in solingen.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2012)

Hobby ist eben 88 Minuten und "verkürzt". Da können sie dann "zu anspruchsvolle" Teile der Strecke rauslassen.

Keine Ahnung wie genau sie das handhaben, aber in Grafschaft waren Hobby und Lizenzstrecke identisch.

Solingen fand ich dagegen schon heftig - oder eben eine richtige MTB-Strecke.
Kannst dir ja zum Beispiel die Bilder von Thomas beim Drop angucken.
Ich bin da beim warmfahren nur die Hobbystrecke gefahren und wusste nicht was mich erwartet...

Die Hobbystrecke von Haltern letztes Jahr war nur etwas schwieriger als Remscheid wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Ging problemlos zu fahren.

Für die Lizenzler gibts wohl noch eine extra Schleife?!


----------



## hefra (11. September 2012)

Die Remscheider Strecke ist gut zu fahren, aber von technisch anspruchsvoll ist sie doch ein Stück entfernt. Grafschaft war dieses Jahr ein schlechter Witz. Früher war sie besser. Wird jedes Jahr ein bisschen vereinfacht...

Haltern hat dieses Jahr eine neue Runde. http://www.olew.de/rennen_atv/rennen2012home.html
Leider ohne mich, die Crosssaison beginnt zu früh.

Solingen war dieses Jahr das absolute Highlight!


----------



## M::::: (11. September 2012)

Die Solinger Hobbystrecke fand ich prima.

Wetter konnte ich leider nicht. 

Grafschaft war eine freudlose HM Schinderei.

Hab mir die Strecke von Haltern nur mal kurz angeguckt. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, fahren die Hobbys einen Bogen zum Dachsberg hoch und Lizenzler fahren direkt rechts durch die steile Halfpipe hoch. Den DH mit den Wurzeln und Anliegern fahren scheinbar alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (11. September 2012)

M::::: schrieb:


> Sooo schlimm langweilig fand ich die Strecke jetzt nicht. Da war Grafschaft vom fahrtechnischen Anspruch her doch viel öder .
> 
> Ich bin morgens aus Unwissen die Lizenzstrecke abgefahren, da war überhaupt nichts dabei, was man einem Hobbyfahrer nicht zumuten könnte. Auch nicht im Vergleich zur Hobbstrecke.
> Dafür war noch eine sehr schöne Abfahrt drin.
> ...



Solingen (hobby) war ne ganz coole Strecke und nicht zu anspruchsvoll. Den Drop konnte man ja auch umfahren also gar kein Problem...

Aber remscheid letztes Wochenende war mal richtig langweilig! Der Sprung noch einfacher als der drop in Soingen und sonst nur 40m Trail. Dabei hat die Lizenzstrecke auch nichts schwieriges mehr. Da hätte man die Hobbyleute auch drüber schicken können.
.....der MTB Hessencup hat einfach die geileren Strecken


----------



## -sepp- (14. September 2012)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Tatsächlich, ziemlich anspruchslos die  Fun-Strecke. Schade!
> 
> Die ersten Bilde sind online - ich arbeite am Rest...



Ahoi Thomas...sehr schöne Fotos.

Weißt du, ob es vom Remscheider Rennen ein Video gibt?
Ein Kameramann war ja ständig unterwegs und der Moderator hat dies angekündigt.


----------



## Domme02 (14. September 2012)

das ist der Typ vom Team Berg Germany.....er macht dann schicke videos mit IMovie standardfolien: http://www.hans-berg.de/site/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=5&id=17&Itemid=50

Edit: ups nix vom Remscheid.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. September 2012)

den meinst du: http://www.bike-sport-tv.de/


----------



## Desert Rat (21. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin neu in diesem Bereich des MTB - wollte aber mal wieder zum ende der Saison ein Rennen mitfahren und hatte daher vor mich für den "SKS Fun Cup" in Haltern anzumelden.

Ich bin mir allerdings etwas unsicher bezüglich des Regelwerks zum Bike in dieser "Jedermann-Klasse". Laut den BDR Regeln dürfen ja nur 26" LR eingesetzt werden und die Lenkerbreite ist auch limitiert - trifft das auch für den "Fun Cup" zu, oder gelten da (entschärfte) Regeln - sind z.B. auch andere LR Durchmesser erlaubt?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2012)

du solltest dir die regeln noch mal genau durchlesen.

die beiden beschränkungen gibts nicht mehr.


----------



## Desert Rat (21. September 2012)

Okay - danke für die Info. Hatte da offenbar ein veraltetes PDF gefunden.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2012)

ich kenne die aktuellen bestimmungen auch nicht genau, aber 29er sind 100%ig erlaubt und die lenkerbreitenbeschränkung ist wohl seit diesem jahr draußen.

ich bin beim ersten cup rennen in solingen mit einem 29er mit 685 mm flatbar am start gewesen. hat niemanden gestört.


----------



## Desert Rat (22. September 2012)

Jou, in dem Regel PDF vom BDR steht auch nichts mehr von Laufrad- oder Lenkerbreiten Beschränkungen.
Zwei Bremsen solls haben und sicher sein - das übliche eben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (23. September 2012)

habt ihr mal aktuelle starterfelde beobachtet? dann stellen sich solche fragen überhaupt nicht! 26er und 600er lenker werden selten....
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (23. September 2012)

geoff kabush z.b. ist in wc cc rennen auch mit breitem lenker gestartet, obwohl es eigentlich verboten war.
wurde auch toleriert.


----------



## M::::: (30. September 2012)

In Wetter war ich ja leider nicht, somit ist Haltern für mich die beste Funstrecke des gesamten Cup s gewesen


----------



## Berrrnd (30. September 2012)

http://time-and-voice.de/mtb/haltern-2012/ergebnisse


----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2012)

War ja mal richtig fett heute!

Aber wie kann es sein, dass ich bei KEINEM Rennen bisher Preisgeld bekommen habe und heute trotz eines "so-la-la" 11. Platz einfach welches bekomme?
Die Frau bei den Startnummern war verwundert, denn eigentlich müsste es immer Preisgeld bis Platz 20 geben (U23 Lizenz).
Weiß da jemand was dazu? Kann ja nicht sein, dass die anderen Ausrichter einfach das BDR-Reglement umgehen?!


----------



## gunka (30. September 2012)

iss doch ganz klar!  da gibts ne 2/3 Regel wenn weniger als 27 Fahrer am start sind. Steht so inder GA. Heute haste Geld bekommen für die gesammtwertung,kann das sein? nicht für den tagesplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2012)

Gesamtwertung gibts nur bis Platz 3 Geld. Extra mehrmals nachgefragt.
Auf meinem Umschlag steht auch "U23 Platz 11".
Heute war ich 11. gesamt aber auf Platz 8.

Die nette Frau hat mir noch eine BDR? Tabelle gezeigt, bis zu welchem Platz es Preisgeld gibt. Eindeutig bis Platz 20 unabhängig des Startfeldes!
Sie war auch verblüfft, als ich ihr erzählte, dass es bei den anderen Rennen nichts gab.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (30. September 2012)

Super Fun-Strecke heute! Endlich zahlte sich mal wieder eine gute Fahrtechnik aus.
Danke ATV Haltern!

Erste Bilder


----------



## gunka (30. September 2012)

dann versteh ichs auch nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2012)

gunka schrieb:


> dann versteh ichs auch nicht.



Ich ja auch nicht. Ich dachte da wüsste jemand was dazu. Die Drittel-Regel ist mir ja bekannt.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2012)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Super Fun-Strecke heute! Endlich zahlte sich mal wieder eine gute Fahrtechnik aus.
> Danke ATV Haltern!
> 
> Erste Bilder



gleich nach deinem rennen wieder auf achse gewesen. super!


der mit dem niner rechts neben dir am start.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Oktober 2012)

hat noch jemand bilder vom rennen in haltern?


----------



## Thomas Sommer (2. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hat noch jemand bilder vom rennen in haltern?



Ja, genau...gerne auch vom Hobby-Rennen!


----------



## heffe8 (5. Oktober 2012)

hat echt keiner mehr bilder vom fun cup?


----------



## Desert Rat (9. Oktober 2012)

Schon komisch bei der Menge an Fotografen die sich an der Strecke tummelten... schade!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (9. Oktober 2012)

So viele sind da gar nicht. Mir ist beim Hobby-Rennen so direkt keiner aufgefallen. Aber an den schönen Stellen hab ich auch mehr auf die Strecke geachtet ;-)
Die meisten machen wohl nur ein paar Fotos von ihren eigenen Kindern/Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desert Rat (10. Oktober 2012)

Also 5-6 Leute hab ich da mit Kameras rumlaufen sehen... aber bringt ja nichts, wenn die nur für die Privatarchive knipsen bzw. nur ne kleine Auswahl irgendwo hoch laden!
Wichtiger ist ja dass man selbst dabei war und seinen Spass hatte!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich drücke zum Beispiel auch regelmäßig meinem Vater die Kamera in die Hand. Da wir aber nur Lizenzler dabei haben, gibts auch nur von da Fotos.
Außerdem ist er dann noch für Verpflegung/Material zuständig, da sind wir froh, wenn er 3-4 brauchbare Fotos pro Nase produziert 

Ist eben schade, aber nicht jeder macht mit seiner (guten) Kamera gute Fotos und stellt diese auch noch so vorbildlich wie Thomas ins Netz


----------



## Domme02 (28. April 2013)

am wochenende gehts endlich los in Haltern!

20 Grad und Sonne....sagt der Wetterbericht zumindest heute.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2013)

da simma dabei!


----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2013)

Türlich


----------



## Domme02 (29. April 2013)

hat jemand einen bilderlink vom letzten jahr oder so? 
(...dann kann man die strecke schonmal am Läppi durchgehen^^)


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2013)

da ist aber jemand heiß wie frittenfett. 

eigentlich reicht eine runde um die markanten punkte zum überholen zu kennen.


----------



## Push_it (29. April 2013)

Awas, hast 88 Minuten Zeit zum Überholen, mit Überschuss geht das selbst am Dachsberg.
Fährt noch jemand Herren FUN?
Bin dabei mit nem 460g Sattel.


----------



## Domme02 (29. April 2013)

ich hab sogar 90 Minuten 

(die Frage war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2013)

dann startest du im rennen nach mir. 
hast du wen zum flaschen anreichen?


----------



## Push_it (29. April 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> dann startest du im rennen nach mir.
> hast du wen zum flaschen anreichen?



Welche Klasse fährst du?
Komm mit zwei Flaschen aus, eine kriegt mein Fanclub.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2013)

senioren 1 fun
meinte aber den schnellen rapiro racer.


----------



## Push_it (29. April 2013)

Dann starten wir immerhin fast zeitgleich oder fährste Lizenz?^^


----------



## Domme02 (30. April 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> senioren 1 fun
> meinte aber den schnellen rapiro racer.



ist noch offen. aber danke der Nachfrage.

Eventuell ein Teamkollege oder mein bruder oder Björn T. von Höxter.
Aber sonst komme ich auf dich zurück 
Brauchst du wen? (muss mal sehen wann ich da zeit hab)


----------



## maschinewski (30. April 2013)

Fährt die Fun Klasse auch den sau steilen Berg wie die Lizennz klasse rauf?
Dann freue ich mich schon auf die Leute mit 29er, wenn sie schieben müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2013)

Ich kam die Halfpipe letztes Jahr mit dem 29er gut hoch. Wo sollte da das Problem liegen?

Letztes Jahr sind die hobbys die Halfpipe nicht gefahren.


----------



## maschinewski (30. April 2013)

Mir ist letztes Jahr aufgefallen,das Verhältnismaßig viele mit 29er in der Lizenz Klasse den Berg hochschieben mussten. Fahrer mit 26er mussten weniger absteigen. Ist ja auch egal.

Steckenübersicht gibt es bestimmt auf der Seite von Haltern.Ich schau da mal vorbei.


----------



## Push_it (30. April 2013)

Hobby fährt die 22er Rampe nicht!

Ich montier mal das kleine KB ab.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2013)

maschinewski schrieb:


> Mir ist letztes Jahr aufgefallen,das Verhältnismaßig viele mit 29er in der Lizenz Klasse den Berg hochschieben mussten. Fahrer mit 26er mussten weniger absteigen. Ist ja auch egal.
> 
> Steckenübersicht gibt es bestimmt auf der Seite von Haltern.Ich schau da mal vorbei.



Hm ich bin in der Hälfte aller Runden hochgefahren. Sonst ist es an den Vordermännern oder an meiner Kondition/Kraft gescheitert.

Mit dem 26er hab ich das noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Push_it (30. April 2013)

Finde den Berg gerade bei nicht so guten Bedingungen eh etwas grenzwertig, gerade im oberen Teil mit den Wurzeln ist der Funfaktor bei mir nicht mehr so da.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2013)

Man muss ja auch nur eine Wurzel falsch anfahren oder verschalten/Kette springt und schon ist man raus.
Mit richtig Schmiere wirds wohl unfahrbar.


----------



## hefra (30. April 2013)

Wenn Laufen schneller ist, soll es Fahrer geben die freiwillig absteigen... 
Ob die auf einem 29er oder 26er sitzen ist völlig egal.


----------



## Push_it (3. Mai 2013)

2 days to go...

Werde morgen Nachmittag mal die Strecke besichtigen.


----------



## heffe8 (5. Mai 2013)

und wer hat Bilder?


----------



## pollux8 (5. Mai 2013)

Es war mal wieder ein Renntag,wo alles passte
Wetter-Trails und eine gute Kulisse.
Nur mit den Ergebnissliste von Time and Voice komme ich nicht klar.
Die ersten drei  werden in der Fun Klasse mit  1:39  aufgelistet Danach 
sieht man nur -1 Runde.
Eine Gesamtliste mit allen Teilnehmern wäre übersichtlicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDN (5. Mai 2013)

Das ist wohl wahr! Das wird gleich korrigiert und es werden die Runden angezeigt plus Zeit. So wie im letzten Jahr und wie es verständlich und richtig ist!


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2013)

rundenprotokole sind ja da.

eine gesamtliste nach zieleinlauf wäre interessant.
und die platzierung nach jeder runde würde mich heute sehr interessieren.


----------



## unkreativ (5. Mai 2013)

War wirklich geil... sieht man mal davon ab, dass für mich nach einer Runde Schluss war:
http://unkreativ.net/wordpress/?p=15640

Fotos laden gerade hoch, dauert noch etwas bis alle online sind:
http://unkreativ.net/wordpress/?p=15643


----------



## unkreativ (5. Mai 2013)

heffe8 schrieb:


> und wer hat Bilder?



ich  

s.o.


----------



## JDN (5. Mai 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> rundenprotokole sind ja da.
> 
> eine gesamtliste nach zieleinlauf wäre interessant.
> und die platzierung nach jeder runde würde mich heute sehr interessieren.



Die Platzierungen nach jeder Runde stehen im RP.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2013)

bis zu der passage


> Den Lenker bremsten meine Rippen (das gibt einen fetten blauen Fleck!), mein Hinterrad bremsten 2 Zuschauer


habe ich gedacht, dass wir beide ins gehege gekommen sind.

im ersten uphill auf den berg 
hatten vor mir auch einige probleme. meine sogar, dass ich dann genau hinter euch war.
oben habe ich noch schnell welche überholt, und bergab war ich vielleicht etwas dicht am vordermann.
an der stelle wo man im downhill von links nach rechts gewechselt ist, dort wo mittig die tiefe rinne war, hat mein vordermann leider die kontrolle verloren und sich hingelegt. ich halb drüber. das ging alles so schnell, dass ich nicht mal weis wie der fahrer aussah.

ich saß dann relativ schnell wieder auf dem bike, nur leider war der vorderreifen ziemlich platt. musste dann noch 2 mal nachpumpen. beim 2. mal war ich vermutlich sogar fast letzter. 

und dann begann die aufholjagd ....


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2013)

JDN schrieb:


> Die Platzierungen nach jeder Runde stehen im RP.


hast recht, da stehen ja 2 zahlen in klammern.

das ganze jetzt noch klassenübergreifend.


----------



## Push_it (6. Mai 2013)

Für mich wars auch zum Vergessen. Hatte mir bereits Samstag einen grippalen Infekt eingefangen und konnte keine Vorbelastung fahren. Sonntag selbes Spiel, hab bis um 10 Uhr überlegt, ob ich überhaupt antrete und bin dann letztlich doch noch hingefahren, weil ich beim Heimrennen einfach dabei sein wollte. 
Bei der Startaufstellung stand ich ganz hinten, nachdem ich mich erst um 10:55 einreihen konnte, da auch mich die 10 Pfand für die Nummer überrascht haben. Alles in allem
sehr stressig! 
Warmfahren und Kurs abfahren fiel dann auch weg und so ging es kalt auf die Einführungsrunde. Bereits in der ersten Kurve nach dem Start stürzte jemand weit vor mir und ich musste ca. 30 Sekunden warten, bis sich die Schlange auflöste. 
In der Einführungsrunde sortierte ich mich afaik im
hinteren Mittelfeld ein, ich merkte, ich habe keine Kraft. 
In der ersten richtigen Runde ging es dann zum
Dachsberg hoch und auf der viel zu kleinen Auffahrtstrasse stürzte wieder jemand. Das führte zu einem beträchtlichen Rückstau. Ich schätze, ich stand (!) da gute 1,5 Minuten. Danach ging es auf den Downhill, da war ich schon recht gefrustet von der schlechten Bergauffahrt und auf dem DH ging dann das geeiere vor mir los. Konnte ein paar Leute überholen, aber der Spaßfaktor war nach dem Uphill-Malheur dahin. 

Die erste Runde fuhr ich dementsprechend ne lächerliche 20er Zeit, in der zweiten Runde strich ich dann an der zweiten Dachsbergauffahrt die Segel, weil mein Kreislauf schlapp machte und ich vollkommen platt war. 

Bin sehr frustriert aber froh aufgehört zu haben.

Taktik-Fazit: Nächstes Mal in der Startaufstellung vorne einreihen und vom Start weg vorne bleiben.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2013)

über ne lächerliche 20er zeit hätte ich mich gefreut!
bin in der ersten runde 21min46sec gefahren und bin als 25. der sen1 durch die zeitnahme.

danach 
0:14:19.62 (14) 
0:14:08.19 (14) 
0:13:53.44 (10) 
0:13:31.50 (8) 
0:13:57.61 (10)

in der letzten runde habe ich zum schluß etwas rausgenommen, da von hinten nichts mehr kam.
insgesamt bin ich dann 16. der sen1 geworden.

mit den zeiten hätte ich durchaus um die top 10 kämpfen können. vor allem, weil viele fahrer vor mir immer langsamer wurden.
am meisten wurde ich im uphill zum dachsberg aufgehalten. wenn es genau passte konnte ich zwar oben vor der abfahrt noch welche überholen, aber das kam nur 2mal vor. 

war auf jeden fall spaßig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unkreativ (6. Mai 2013)

Die Auffahrt fand ich allerdings mit Abstand das Merkwürdigste:

Warum war die Auffahrtspur so eng, bzw. warum wird in Teilen die Abfahrt über den gleichen Weg geführt? Ich tippe mal auf Genehmigungsproblematik. Im Ergebnis aber wurde es da sooo langsam, dass ich bequem im ersten Gang hochpedaliert bin. 

Ich hatte mir Sorge gemacht, ob ich nicht zu viele Leute an den Steigungen behindere. Um dann zu lernen: Da kann man niemanden behindern, weil das so eng ist... :-(


----------



## Push_it (6. Mai 2013)

Na ja, behindern geht schon, indem man nicht vorbeikommt, wenn der Vordermann schleicht.  
Die Zweiteilung Abfahrt/Auffahrt hat mich auch aufgeregt. Selbst bei den Lizenzfahrern kam es da zum Stau, das war einfach schlecht gemacht!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (6. Mai 2013)

Erste Bilder von mir (9:30- und 12:45-Rennen):
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/

Wie immer dauert der Rest ein Weilchen.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2013)

Super Thomas!
Hab dich leider nur 2 Mal gesehen.


----------



## pollux8 (6. Mai 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> über ne lächerliche 20er zeit hätte ich mich gefreut!
> bin in der ersten runde 21min46sec gefahren und bin als 25. der sen1 durch die zeitnahme.
> 
> danach
> ...



Das sind klare Ergebnisse .Ich dachte ,mich würde keiner überholen,
Erst als Eberhard Schulte mich überrundete und ich ihn voller Hastigkeit  im Graben abdrängte,(Sorry sorry)wurde die Sache ernst.
Rundenzeit 16-17 min. Das ist für NRW Cup schlecht.
Beim nächsten Marathon werde ich mein 29 wieder aus den Schuppen holen und dann wieder in der 40% Scala kommen.:

*war auf jeden fall spaßig*![/


----------



## Fail (6. Mai 2013)

Wäre cool wenn jemand ein Foto von mir hätte.

Weiss lilanes EVONIK Trikot, schwarze Lycra Hose, Orangene Brillengläser und das ganze auf nem schwarz roten Ghost Fully.

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn jemand was für mich hätte, da ich leider ganz allein auf dem Event war. :-(

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2013)

http://www.mtb-rennen-haltern.de/bilder-rennen-2013/

oben ist auch noch nen link.


----------



## Fail (6. Mai 2013)

Da sind leider nur sechs bilder da der Fotograf anders eingesetzt war 

Bei dem oberen Link fehlt mir das Flash plug in. :banghead:

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## xc-mtb (6. Mai 2013)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Das sind klare Ergebnisse .Ich dachte ,mich würde keiner überholen,
> Erst als Eberhard Schulte mich überrundete und ich ihn voller Hastigkeit  im Graben abdrängte,(Sorry sorry)wurde die Sache ernst.
> Rundenzeit 16-17 min. Das ist für NRW Cup schlecht.
> Beim nächsten Marathon werde ich mein 29 wieder aus den Schuppen holen und dann wieder in der 40% Scala kommen.:
> ...



Mach dir keinen Stress. Eberhard Schulte gehört sicherlich überhaupt nicht in die Hobbyklasse. Der ist mehr Profi als die meisten Lizenzler aber offensichtlich geil auf Platzierungen. Das meine ich nicht aus Neid sonder weil das Anfänger abhält an solchen Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen. Schade das man die Leute nicht verpflichten kann eine Lizenz zu ziehen.

Sonst war es echt ein schönes Rennen. Fand den Aufstellungsmodus auch sehr gut, da es den Charakter eines Fun-Rennens einfach zeigt.
Von meiner Seite ein volles Kompliment an den Veranstalter. Komme auch nächstes Jahr gerne wieder.


----------



## unkreativ (7. Mai 2013)

Fail schrieb:


> Da sind leider nur sechs bilder da der Fotograf anders eingesetzt war



Ausgerechnet!

Das darf eigentlich nicht passieren, denn es sind die "Jedermänner", die die Cashcow für den Veranstalter darstellen: Sie kommen i. d. R. ohne Team-Mobil, Team-Verpflegung, zahlen ihr Startgeld selbst usw.

Von den Elite-Fahrern werden auch so genug Bilder geschossen. Das jetzt ausgerechnet die Jedermänner leer ausgehen, ist imho ein ziemlicher Griff ins Klo.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Mai 2013)

ich denke mal, dass der fotograf selber gefahren ist.


----------



## unkreativ (7. Mai 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> ich denke mal, dass der fotograf selber gefahren ist.



Dann sollte ich aber als Veranstalter wenigstens einen Zweiten haben.

Ohnehin verstehe ich nicht, dass scheinbar kein Verein sich wirklich Gedanken über das "Marketing" der Veranstaltungen macht. Gerade hier: Ich weiss nicht wie viele Leute heute total enttäuscht sind, dass von ihnen keine Bilder zu finden sind. Z.B. gerade via Skype von einer Fahrerin:
[09:04:28] j.l: Man, ich hab mich so auf die Fotos aus Haltern gefreut 

Ich sehe aber an den Suchmaschinen-Treffern von meinen Fotos, dass das Interesse an Bildern sehr groß ist... Komisch, dass das nicht wirklich bedient wird.

(Wobei in Haltern die Abdeckung durch die Presse schon recht gut war.)


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht mal an den Veranstalter direkt wenden?

Ich habe da ja nicht so die Probleme, meistens jemand zum Betreuen dabei + Thomas, der wirklich grandiose Bilder macht.


----------



## Fail (7. Mai 2013)

Denke mal das gleichzeitig schon Siegerehrung war kann das sein? Aber bringt uns ja trotzdem nicht weiter 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silent (7. Mai 2013)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Mach dir keinen Stress. Eberhard Schulte gehört sicherlich überhaupt nicht in die Hobbyklasse. Der ist mehr Profi als die meisten Lizenzler aber offensichtlich geil auf Platzierungen. Das meine ich nicht aus Neid sonder weil das Anfänger abhält an solchen Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen. Schade das man die Leute nicht verpflichten kann eine Lizenz zu ziehen.


Liegt bei Eberhard (und vielen anderen) wohl eher daran, dass er mit Lizenz viele Rennen gar nicht fahren dürfte ohne eine Sperre zu kassieren.


----------



## gunka (7. Mai 2013)

Silent schrieb:


> Liegt bei Eberhard (und vielen anderen) wohl eher daran, dass er mit Lizenz viele Rennen gar nicht fahren dürfte ohne eine Sperre zu kassieren.


Welche Rennen meinst Du? Die guten Rennen und die RICHTIG guten sind doch alle angemeldet und somit für Lizenzer fahrbar! Sowohl im XCO-, als auch im XCM-Bereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (7. Mai 2013)

Silent schrieb:


> Liegt bei Eberhard (und vielen anderen) wohl eher daran, dass er mit Lizenz viele Rennen gar nicht fahren dürfte ohne eine Sperre zu kassieren.



Hallo,

wäre ebenfalls interessiert zu erfahren welche das sind. Normalerweise fährt man die Rennen doch um sich mit gleichwertigen Fahrern zu messen. Wegen der tollen Natur kann man das auch an anderen Tagen in Haltern genießen, wenn die Auffahrt zum Dachsberg nicht verstopft ist.

Ich finde es halt nur immer ärgerlich wenn die immer gleichen Gesichter vorne alles in Grund und Boden fahren und sich eigentlich mit der Lizenz messen könnten, das nimmt vielen Anfängern den Spaß und den Mut.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## M::::: (8. Mai 2013)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wäre ebenfalls interessiert zu erfahren welche das sind. Normalerweise fährt man die Rennen doch um sich mit gleichwertigen Fahrern zu messen. Wegen der tollen Natur kann man das auch an anderen Tagen in Haltern genießen, wenn die Auffahrt zum Dachsberg nicht verstopft ist.



Nordenau, Challenge4mtb.... Da gibt s schon welche.
Bin da nicht so auf dem neustem Stand, weil s mich nicht betrifft.



xc-mtb schrieb:


> Ich finde es halt nur immer ärgerlich wenn die immer gleichen Gesichter vorne alles in Grund und Boden fahren und sich eigentlich mit der Lizenz messen könnten, das nimmt vielen Anfängern den Spaß und den Mut.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Matze



Der Eberhard ist zwar nen netter Typ, aber hat m.M. nach in der Hobbyklasse nichts verloren. Da gebe ich Euch recht.
Und ich bin auch der Meinung das es langfristig für die Weiterentwicklung nachteilig ist, wenn Leute für Jahrzehnte auf dem Podium der Hobbyklasse "feststecken". Motivation für Neueinsteiger geht anders.

Andererseits kann ich auch jeden verstehen, der mit dem BDR so wenig Berührungspunkte wie möglich haben will.

Allerdings halte ich es auch nicht für sinnvoll, wenn wie in Haltern alle Klassen komplett durcheinander auf einmal gestartet werden. Auch das wirkt auf Anfänger gruselig und ist auch völliger Blödsinn. Das provoziert nur Ärger und Unfälle. Bei den Lizenzlern ist man ja auch in der Lage die Klassen nacheinander mit 2 min. Abstand starten zu lassen.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2013)

M::::: schrieb:


> Das provoziert nur Ärger und Unfälle. Bei den Lizenzlern ist man ja auch in der Lage die Klassen nacheinander mit 2 min. Abstand starten zu lassen.



Wurde dieses Jahr aber auch nicht gemacht. Massenstart mit ~90 Fahrern. Wurde in einigen Kurven richtig eng und den Dachsberg hoch sowieso.

Im nächsten Rennen gibt es dann eine gemischte Startaufstellung.


----------



## M::::: (8. Mai 2013)

Dann sollten die Veranstalter sich auch mal ihre eigene Ausschreibung durchlesen.
Fand ich letztes Jahr in Haltern auch schon etwas doof:
Lt Ausschreibung sollte nach Gesamtwertung aufgestellt werden. Also hab ich mir auch etwas Zeit gelassen, dann komm ich zum Start und es heißt : Nee, machen wir einfach so. Kann man ja machen, aber dann kann man das auch kurz beim Startnummern abholen kommunizieren.

Aufstellen in Blöcken nach Ak mit 1-2 min Versatz tut m.M. nach keinem weh und bietet nur Vorteile für alle.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2013)

Find ich auch ein wenig doof. Gibt zwar mehr Action, aber eigentlich sind die Elite und U19 Fahrer ja nicht meine Gegner. Zwischen denen stehe ich aber im nächsten Rennen.


----------



## Domme02 (8. Mai 2013)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Erste Bilder von mir (9:30- und 12:45-Rennen):
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/
> 
> Wie immer dauert der Rest ein Weilchen.
> ...



ich bin gespannt 
Die bisher hochgeladenen Bilder sind ja wirklich top. Jetzt muss ich nur noch Glück haben


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Mai 2013)

guck mal bei unkreativ.net.
meine ich hätte dort ein bild von dir gesehen.


----------



## Silent (8. Mai 2013)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Ich finde es halt nur immer ärgerlich wenn die immer gleichen Gesichter vorne alles in Grund und Boden fahren und sich eigentlich mit der Lizenz messen könnten, das nimmt vielen Anfängern den Spaß und den Mut.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Matze


da gebe ich die ja auch recht.
Trotzdem sollte man auch verstehen können wenn jemand keine Lizenz ziehen will.
Noch dazu muss man dann ja auch in einem Verein sein, der dem BDR angeschlossen ist, um eine Lizenz zu bekommen.
Sollte der Heimatverein von Eberhard noch der SC Siedlinghausen sein, kann er keine Lizenz bekommen, da der Skiclub nunmal nicht im BDR ist.

Ob man nun daran Anstoß nehmen kann das jemand der gar nicht in einem Radsportverein ist bei den vereinsorganisierten Rennen reihenweise abräumt, sei mal dahin gestellt. Allerdings muss man sich dann auch an den vielen nichtorganisierten Bikern stören die an CTF und RTF Veranstaltungen teilnehmen und dort die Organisation nutzen.


----------



## pollux8 (8. Mai 2013)

Silent schrieb:


> da gebe ich die ja auch recht.
> Trotzdem sollte man auch verstehen können wenn jemand keine Lizenz ziehen will.
> Noch dazu muss man dann ja auch in einem Verein sein, der dem BDR angeschlossen ist, um eine Lizenz zu bekommen.
> Sollte der Heimatverein von Eberhard noch der SC Siedlinghausen sein, kann er keine Lizenz bekommen, da der Skiclub nunmal nicht im BDR ist.
> ...



So allmälich müßter doch den Eberhard mal in Ruhe lassen.
Ich habe ihn doch nur erwähnt,weil ich mit Eberhard danach ein lockeres
Gespräch hatte.

Mal was anderes
Kann mir einer von euch zum Airport Weeze Cross was sagen 25.5

Ich sehe nur,das das Event mit 40Euro Startgeld ganz schön teuer ist.
http://www.airportweezecross.com/DE/Bike
Ich denk,man muß eine interne Verbindung zu dem Flughafen haben,um daran teil zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (8. Mai 2013)

In dem Fall ist der gute Eberhard nur exemplarisch für ein Problem, das der BDR nicht lösen will.

Was haste denn in Weeze für ein Problem ? Da kann sich doch jeder anmelden 
Die 40  sind der Tradition des Airports Weeze geschuldet; der war schon immer ein Millionengrab


----------



## OliverD (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

für mich stimmte bei dem Rennen in Haltern alles, freue mich schon auf 2014!

Hier mein Rennbericht: 

http://bornekamp-racing.simdif.com/rennberichte_2013.html


Viele Grüße aus Dortmund

Oliver


----------



## Push_it (10. Mai 2013)

Schön dein Resultat zu lesen! 
War aber das 7. Rennen in Haltern und nicht das 6. 
Nur bei "sehr technische Strecke" musste ich schmunzeln. Finde Haltern recht wenig anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Mai 2013)

naja, kommt immer drauf an ob man die hindernisse umfährt oder sie mit nimmt.


----------



## OliverD (10. Mai 2013)

Zur technischen Strecke: Ist natürlich alles relativ, fahre aber ansonsten vor allem Marathons im Sauerland und von daher hatte ich in Haltern mit meinem 26er Hardtail schon ein wenig mehr zu tun. Wobei natürlich immer noch der Fahrer und nicht das Rad über die technischen Fähigkeiten entscheidet (soll man ja kaum glauben...). 

Viele Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Domme02 (10. Mai 2013)

Push_it schrieb:


> Schön dein Resultat zu lesen!
> War aber das 7. Rennen in Haltern und nicht das 6.
> Nur bei "sehr technische Strecke" musste ich schmunzeln. Finde Haltern recht wenig anspruchsvoll.



Haltern hat fahrtechnisch echt wenig Anspruch. Aber schön flowig war es. 
Wer fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle Strecken will, sollte mal nach Hessen zum Hessencup. Da wird man immer sehr gefordert. 
Aber war auch so ganz nett. (nur nicht mein Tag)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Push_it (11. Mai 2013)

Ich mag beim CC keine so schwierigen Strecken, wollte nur Stellung zu der Aussage beziehen. Haltern hat mir wie gesagt streckenmäßig sehr gur gefallen.


----------



## Fail (20. Mai 2013)

Weiß jemanden ob man die Strecke in haltern auch außerhalb des sks  Rennens  kann? Also inklusive der Hindernisse und Sprünge?
Mfg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sufrocky (23. Mai 2013)

Achtung: Beim Rennen am Sonntag, d. 26.5.13 in Betzdorf fällt der Slalom der Klassen U11-U15 aufgrund der Wetterlage aus! Weitere Infos unter www.suf-aktuell.de!


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (26. Mai 2013)

na das war ja ne witzlose veranstaltung -.-


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Mai 2013)

warum?


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (26. Mai 2013)

Halbe strecke schieben, metertiefe Matsche, und noch vor der zweiten runde war das schaltwerk hinüber xd

Stunde anreise, 7min gefahren und stunde wieder zurück, das hat sich gelohnt hihihi 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Mai 2013)

mussten alle schieben?


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (26. Mai 2013)

definitiv ja, lizenz die vorher gefahren sind kA
aber die strecke ab 11 uhr unfahrbar


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2013)

Heisenberg_10 schrieb:


> definitiv ja, lizenz die vorher gefahren sind kA
> aber die strecke ab 11 uhr unfahrbar




War schon irgendwie fahrbar. Bin leider nach den Bombenkratern mit ausgefallener Bremse (so wie letztes Jahr) vor einen Baum gerutscht.
Runde noch zu Ende gefahren und ausgestiegen.


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (26. Mai 2013)

ja irgendwie klar 
aber die trails bergauf ohne absteigen impossible


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2013)

Wenn sich vor mir einer der U19er auf den Wurzeln ganz oben nicht lang gemacht hätte wäre ich in meiner einzigen Runde auch hochgekommen.


----------



## thomas79 (26. Mai 2013)

Auch im Hobbyrennen sind das einige hochgefahren.


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (27. Mai 2013)

jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## unkreativ (27. Mai 2013)

Heisenberg_10 schrieb:


> jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja




Jupp, kann ich bezeugen. Unfahrbar ist anders, wenn selbs ich als fahrtechnische Graupe das Rennen zu Ende gefahren bekomme. Und wenn ich dann an  den beiden Steigungen brav geschoben habe, ist immer mal wieder einer an mir vorbei gedüst.

Ich kann Deinen Frust mit dem Schaltwerk voll verstehen - aber sei froh, dass Dir nix passiert ist.

Ansonsten, wen es interessiert:
http://unkreativ.net/wordpress/?p=15687


----------



## Thomas Sommer (28. Mai 2013)

Erste Matschfotos: http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/
Rest folgt noch.
Es hat lange gedauert, bis ich nach meinem Rennen wieder einigermaßen trocken angezogen war.
Bis ich dann von meinem Parkplatz wieder an der Strecke war, war das Elite-Rennen halb vorbei.
Und nachdem schon wieder alles nass war hab ich abgebrochen.
Ich hatte sowieso keine Ruhe mehr weil mein Auto einen Getriebeschaden hatte und ich 
nicht sicher war überhaupt noch bis nach Hause zu kommen.
...also diesmal nur wenig Fotos.







Die Strecke fand ich auch fahrbar - ich hätte mir sogar gewünscht wieder
wie früher die Lizenstrecke (und den Sprung!) fahren zu dürfen.


----------



## Dive-Mouse (29. Mai 2013)

Hier sind noch einige Fotos vom Betzdorfer Rennen letzten Sonntag von Peter Meuter:


https://picasaweb.google.com/109065...&authkey=Gv1sRgCNmp2IPY48qgZg&feat=directlink


----------



## sufrocky (29. Mai 2013)

Hier die Fotos, die Peter Holtkamp geschossen hat:
https://picasaweb.google.com/108050746680999737072/Betzdorf2013#
Herzlichen Dank an den Fotografen, der trotz Regen, Schlamm und Kälte extra aus Havixbeck angereist war!


----------



## Dive-Mouse (30. Mai 2013)

sufrocky schrieb:


> Hier die Fotos, die Peter Holtkamp geschossen hat:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/108050746680999737072/Betzdorf2013#
> Herzlichen Dank an den Fotografen, der trotz Regen, Schlamm und Kälte extra aus Havixbeck angereist war!



Hm, der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht


----------



## sufrocky (30. Mai 2013)

Entschuldigung, jetzt müßte es aber funktionieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2013)

nö


----------



## sufrocky (30. Mai 2013)

Hier nochmal der Link:
https://picasaweb.google.com/108050746680999737072/Betzdorf2013?authkey=Gv1sRgCI-h0cGRzf7QkAE#


----------



## Domme02 (31. Mai 2013)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Erste Matschfotos:
> Rest folgt noch.
> Es hat lange gedauert, bis ich nach meinem Rennen wieder einigermaßen trocken angezogen war.
> Bis ich dann von meinem Parkplatz wieder an der Strecke war, war das Elite-Rennen halb vorbei.
> ...



geniale Bilder
Wirklich gute Arbeit! Vor allem in schwarz/weiß kommt die Atmosphäre richtig gut! 
Leider, leider war ich nicht da. Für so ein Bild hätte sich das gelohnt!


----------



## Thomas Sommer (31. Mai 2013)

Danke!
Vieleicht hast du ja Glück und nächstes Mal ist wieder so ein Sauwetter ;-)


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2013)

Die Chancen für Solingen stehen ja gut!

Da gibts nun auch einen Rockgarden und einen kleinen Double.


----------



## unkreativ (2. Juni 2013)

Ich lad gerade die Fotos von heute hoch:
http://unkreativ.net/wordpress/?p=15724

Zusammenfassung aus Solingen: Geil. Geil. Einfach Geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2013)

Kann man so unterschreiben! Auch wenn ich mal wieder individuelles Pech mit dem Schaltauge hatte.
Wegen der Strecke aber trotzdem zu Ende gefahren!


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Juni 2013)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Ich lad gerade die Fotos von heute hoch:
> http://unkreativ.net/wordpress/?p=15724
> 
> Zusammenfassung aus Solingen: Geil. Geil. Einfach Geil.



danke für die fotos!
habe mich beim überfliegen schon 2 mal gefunden.
beides mal voll in action.


das rennen war super, auch wenn ich irgendwie nie richtig in tritt gekommen bin. umso mehr überrascht mich daher der blick in die ergebnislisten. ich war doch ganz gut mit dabei. (für meine verhältnisse)

der neue double und das steinfeld waren für mich fahrbar, auch wenn ich dies erst im rennen getestet habe. beim vorherigen abfahren der strecke blieb es beim anschauen und umfahren.


was mich aber wirklich gestört hat waren die leute, die die chickenways nicht nutzen wollten und dann einfach mal vor den hindernissen abgesprungen sind und das bike getragen haben. 
ist toll wenn man dahinter fährt und dann ebenfalls vom bike muss weil der schwung weg ist.
vor allem wurde vor dem rennen extra darum gebeten, solche manöver zu unterlassen.

was auch nicht sein muss ist, dass man die leute die den chickenway benutzt haben, schon längst vor einem selber wieder auf der eigentlichen strecke sind, anzumaulen weil sie im weg sind.


----------



## AndreZ. (3. Juni 2013)

@ Thomas,

hast Du zufällig auch Solingen Bilder von den Masters die um 9:30 Uhr gestartet sind?


----------



## Dive-Mouse (3. Juni 2013)

Die Fotos sind ja hammermäßig, von mir ist sogar eins vom Double-Sprung dabei. vielen vielen Dank Stefan


----------



## unkreativ (3. Juni 2013)

Dive-Mouse schrieb:


> Die Fotos sind ja hammermäßig, von mir ist sogar eins vom Double-Sprung dabei. vielen vielen Dank Stefan





Man tut was man kann... und wenn man selbst schon nicht fährt...


----------



## Thomas Sommer (4. Juni 2013)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> @ Thomas,
> 
> hast Du zufällig auch Solingen Bilder von den Masters die um 9:30 Uhr gestartet sind?



Leider nein - bin erst passend für's Hobbyrennen gekommen. 
Dafür giebt's diesmal U13/15 Bilder.


----------



## Domme02 (4. Juni 2013)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Danke!
> Vieleicht hast du ja Glück und nächstes Mal ist wieder so ein Sauwetter ;-)



naja vielleicht habe ich ja auch Glück mit den Bildern von Solingen. 
Die bisherigen Bilder vom Lizenz Elite/U23 Rennen vom Steinfeld und Drop sind ja schonmal genial.

Ich bin schon am Daumen drücken, dass auch ich Glück habe.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (4. Juni 2013)

...na gut, wenn du so darauf wartest ;-)
Bist Du das:











..leider ohne Matsch...


----------



## Domme02 (4. Juni 2013)

ja genau. Ich bin der, der da so die Wangen aufbläht 

Vielen Dank! Aber du musst dir doch extra wegen mir keinen Stress machen. Danke 
Wenn man überlegt, dass man bei Sportograf für die gleiche Qualität viele Euros zahlt, ist das umso besser.


----------



## sufrocky (7. Juni 2013)

Hier findet Ihr verspätet noch Fotos von der Betzdorfer Schlammschlacht (Fotograf Sam Benner):
https://picasaweb.google.com/108050746680999737072/MTBBetzdorf2652013?authkey=Gv1sRgCNrX6MTItKPdNA#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xr-fido (10. Juni 2013)

Beim Ruhrbike-Festival in Wetter (Ruhr) Jahr müssen die Schülerinnen und Schüler der Altersklassen U15, U13 und U11 am Sonntag, 22.06., einen Geschicklichkeitsparcours absolvieren.
Das Befahren des Parcours, der aus Natur- und Palettenhindernissen besteht, dient der Ermittlung der Startaufstellung in den nachfolgenden Cross-Country-Rennen, die im Jagdmodus gestartet werden.
Die Startzeiten sind wie folgt gestaffelt:
U15: 11:00 Uhr
U13: 12:00 Uhr
U11: 13:00 Uhr 
Um allen Fahrerinnen und Fahrern die gleichen Chancen zu sichern, ist ein vorheriges Trainieren auf dem Parcours nicht gestattet.
Die Regularien gem. der Rahmenrichtlinien MTB-Schülerwettbewerbe 04/2012 können am Parcours oder unter rad-net.de eingesehen werden.


----------



## maschinewski (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
haben sich die morgigen Startzeiten in Pracht geändert? Kann ich die Infos auf rad-net ( http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...d=288&ID_Veranstaltung=21095&mode=ascr_detail)  glauben schenken oder die aus der Ausschreibung des Nrw-Cups? Im groben geht es nur um die Startzeiten der Funklasse Herren/Senioren.


----------



## Dive-Mouse (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
Ja die Startzeiten haben sich geändert gegenüber der offiziellen Ausschreibung. Steht auch auf der Veranstalter-HP. Die Funklassen starten um 15:15 Uhr


----------



## zett78 (18. Juni 2013)

Gibt es Bilder aus Pracht?


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juni 2013)

Thomas war auf jedenfall da!


----------



## zett78 (18. Juni 2013)

Der war nicht zu übersehen 
Aber auf seiner flickr Seite ist bisher nur eine kleine Auswahl zu sehen


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juni 2013)

Ja das dauert eben etwas 

Bei den anderen Fotografen muss man eben hoffen, dass sie das hier im Thread schreiben.


----------



## zett78 (18. Juni 2013)

warst du da?


----------



## unkreativ (18. Juni 2013)

Ich war leider diesmal nicht da - Julia konnte nicht starten. In Wetter werd ich allerdings Sonntag dabei sein und dann gibt es auch wieder Fotos - falls die einer sehen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juni 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> warst du da?



Ich schon, hab aber keine Kamera dabei wenn ich selbst fahre


----------



## Thomas Sommer (18. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ja das dauert eben etwas



So ist es  Ich hab schon noch etwas Arbeit damit und schließlich ist es reines Hobby.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bei den anderen Fotografen muss man eben hoffen, dass sie das hier im Thread schreiben.



...oder hier: http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de/news/pracht-ist-gelaufen


----------



## Junior97 (23. Juni 2013)

Wer hat Bilder von Heute ?


----------



## unkreativ (24. Juni 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Wer hat Bilder von Heute ?



Ich.

Ca. 800.

Warum? 

(Du meintest Wetter, oder? Falls nicht, ich nicht... ;-) )


----------



## unkreativ (24. Juni 2013)

Hier sind meine Fotos aus Wetter zu finden:
http://unkreativ.net/wordpress/?p=15761


----------



## Thomas Sommer (24. Juni 2013)

Ich habe Bilder von Elite, U9, U13 und U15:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?details=1
Leider hab ich's zeitlich nicht zu den interessanten Stellen im Wald geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janbleil (24. Juni 2013)

Hier mal meine Aufnahmen vom  Sonntag in Wetter, so wie ich es mag:
















VG aus Dortmund
Jan


----------



## Junior97 (24. Juni 2013)

Hast du auch welche vom U17 Fun Rennen ?


----------



## Janbleil (24. Juni 2013)

Tut mir leid, ich habe Mittags hier und da im Zielbereich fotografiert, ansonsten nur das Rennen ab 12:45 Uhr.
Wann seid ihr gefahren?


VG aus Dortmund
Jan


----------



## Junior97 (24. Juni 2013)

Wisr sind um 11.44 gestartet


----------



## Thomas Sommer (24. Juni 2013)

Janbleil schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Aufnahmen vom  Sonntag in Wetter, so wie ich es mag:
> .....



Das mittlere - super!!!

Schade, daß du nicht bei der Funklasse fotografiert hast.


----------



## Janbleil (24. Juni 2013)

Ist das vom gemeinten Rennen?





VG aus Dortmund
Jan


----------



## Junior97 (24. Juni 2013)

Jap das letze bin ich


----------



## Janbleil (24. Juni 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Jap das letze bin ich



Nicht dein ernst, oder?


VG aus Dortmund
Jan


----------



## Junior97 (24. Juni 2013)

Janbleil schrieb:


> Nicht dein ernst, oder?
> 
> 
> VG aus Dortmund
> Jan



Doch hundert prozentig


----------



## Janbleil (24. Juni 2013)

Na das ist ja mal ein Zufall! 


VG aus Dortmund
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (25. Juni 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Jap das letze bin ich



dann haben wir uns in der Dusche gesprochen!!
Was macht dein Lenker?

hier bei den Fotos bist du auch dabei

https://picasaweb.google.com/unkrea...nenWetter?feat=flashalbum#5892796601916244690

Gruß


----------



## Junior97 (25. Juni 2013)

Lenker ist heile 
Muss aber mal gucken ob ich den nicht enschicke 

Gruss
Jan


----------



## Thomas Sommer (7. September 2013)

Bilder von Grafschaft sind online:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?details=1
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/


----------



## Thomas Sommer (16. Juni 2015)

Hi, ich mal wieder...
Hab Bilder vom NRW-Cup in Haltern gemacht und lade sie  wie gewohnt hier hoch.
Grüße, Thomas


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juni 2015)

Von mir ist wahrscheinlich nichts dabei, oder? War leider nach Runde zwei schon mit einem Platten raus.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (16. Juni 2015)

Leider nein. Ich war auch nicht mehr lange beim Elite Rennen, war zu geschafft von meinem Rennen ;-)


----------

